# FreeBSD and LTE USB modem



## wlfb (May 4, 2012)

I recently started using freebsd FreeBSD and I have a workstation with 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0. I also have an LTE USB modem.


```
#usbconfig
ugen4.2: <Modem Yota GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
```

When I connect the modem /var/log/messages says:

```
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
kernel: umass0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
kernel: umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
kernel: cd0: <GDM Mass  > Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
kernel: cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
kernel: cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
kernel: umass0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
kernel: cdce0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 2/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
kernel: ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
Mkernel: ue0: Ethernet address: 0c:d9:ce:62:c8:7d
dhclient[1739]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
dhclient[1740]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
dhclient[1740]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
dhclient: New IP Address (ue0): 10.0.0.10
dhclient: New Subnet Mask (ue0): 255.255.255.0
dhclient: New Broadcast Address (ue0): 10.0.0.255
dhclient: New Routers (ue0): 10.0.0.1
```
Everything works, I can even open a web page. ifconfig sees the network interface ue0.

```
ue0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:09:00:62:c8:7d
        inet 10.0.0.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.0.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```
But after turning off and turning on the workstation, the network interface ue0 is not included.

```
# /var/log/messages
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
kernel: umass0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
kernel: umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
kernel: umass0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
```
ifconfig is silent:

```
# ifconfig ue0
ifconfig: interface ue0 does not exist
```

The ue0 interface is not up after a reboot. Can someone give me an idea to solve this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 5, 2012)

```
# unplug the modem, plug it back in
# wait eight seconds or so... then
# untested:
sh /etc/rc.d/netif onerestart
```
Might work. Cannot test it here.


----------



## wlfb (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for having responded. The modem is plugged in and turn on the workstation.


```
# cat /var/log/messages
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: umass0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: cd0: <GDM Mass  > Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
May  5 10:14:14 wf kernel: cd0: cd present [297 x 2048 byte records]
May  5 10:14:15 wf kernel: .
May  5 10:14:15 wf kernel: .
May  5 10:14:35 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
May  5 10:14:35 wf kernel: umass0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
May  5 10:14:35 wf kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
May  5 10:14:35 wf kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
May  5 10:14:37 wf root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
May  5 10:14:37 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
May  5 10:14:37 wf root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
```

Unplug the modem, plug it back in...wait a few seconds
	
	



```
/etc/rc.d/netif onerestart
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2296]: receive_packet failed on ue0: Device not configured
May  5 10:47:23 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
May  5 10:47:23 wf kernel: cdce0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2296]: ioctl(SIOCGIFFLAGS) on ue0: Operation not permitted
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2296]: Interface ue0 no longer appears valid.
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2296]: No live interfaces to poll on - exiting.
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2296]: exiting.
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2276]: connection closed
May  5 10:47:23 wf dhclient[2276]: exiting.
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: umass0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: umass0:2:0:-1: Attached to scbus2
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: cd0: <GDM Mass  > Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: cd0: 40.000MB/s transfers
May  5 10:47:30 wf kernel: cd0: cd present [1 x 2048 byte records]
May  5 10:47:31 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
May  5 10:47:31 wf kernel: umass0: at uhub4, port 2, addr 2 (disconnected)
May  5 10:47:31 wf kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): lost device
May  5 10:47:31 wf kernel: (cd0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): removing device entry
May  5 10:47:33 wf root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
May  5 10:47:33 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
May  5 10:47:33 wf root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x1076 product 0x8002 bus uhub4
May  5 10:48:02 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4 (disconnected)
May  5 10:48:03 wf kernel: ugen4.2: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc> at usbus4
May  5 10:48:03 wf kernel: cdce0: <GCT SEMICONDUCTOR Inc Modem Yota, class 2/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
May  5 10:48:03 wf kernel: ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
May  5 10:48:03 wf kernel: ue0: Ethernet address: 0c:d9:ce:62:c8:7d
May  5 10:48:03 wf dhclient[2617]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
May  5 10:48:03 wf dhclient[2618]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
May  5 10:48:05 wf dhclient[2618]: subnet-mask: 4 extra bytes
May  5 10:48:05 wf dhclient: New IP Address (ue0): 10.0.0.10
May  5 10:48:05 wf dhclient: New Subnet Mask (ue0): 255.255.255.0
May  5 10:48:05 wf dhclient: New Broadcast Address (ue0): 10.0.0.255
May  5 10:48:05 wf dhclient: New Routers (ue0): 10.0.0.1
```

If the computer is turned on and after loading, plugging the modem, everything works. Even if I unplug the modem and plug in again then, too, will work. And if I plug the modem before turning on the computer, modem will not work. The modem will not work after restarting the computer, too. I need that would have modem worked after a reboot and the power on of a workstation. Do not always have the option to unplug and plug the modem. I am a little worried that it was hard to understand me, because of my poor English.
Thanks


----------

